# Women’s Basketball Signs Five Student-Athletes For 2013-14



## Jason Svoboda

The Indiana State women's basketball program announced the addition of five student-athletes of the 2013-14 roster today (May 16), pushing the number of new faces for this upcoming women's basketball season to 10.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## Coach

So did they fire the whole returning team?


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Admittedly I just scanned the release, but it seems that only assistant coach John Marcum spoke of these recruits.  Is the head coach passing this responsibility on to him or could there be cause for concern?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

No HS players or am I missing something? Are those coming back poised for a run with these additions?


----------



## ISUCC

Coach said:


> So did they fire the whole returning team?



I just looked at the list also, 10 new faces for 2013-2014? What the heck happened? Some of the new 5 will sit out next season, but it looks like 2-3 will be eligible to play. Who is left from last season?? Weird.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

According to Rick Semmler and coach Moren Jessica Valley is no longer a member of the team parting on good terms.


----------



## ISUCC

SycamoreFan317 said:


> According to Rick Semmler and coach Moren Jessica Valley is no longer a member of the team parting on good terms.



this is all too bizarre, I thought Jessica was a good player at ISU??


----------



## SycamoreFan317

ISUCC said:


> this is all too bizarre, I thought Jessica was a good player at ISU??



Could it have anything to do with the injury she suffered in January?


----------



## Crowe

I heard a rumour a while back that Kasey Johnson was not coming back to ISU.


----------



## sycamorebacker

the roster still seems a little heavy.  are the girls allowed 15 scholarships?


----------



## Eleven

SycamoreFan317 said:


> Could it have anything to do with the injury she suffered in January?



Jessica worked her way back from an ACL injury to be a real contributor...only to tear am ACL Again late in the year.... She used one year redshirt already, ACLs can take a year to recover, so next year would be mostly lost...

Great kid.


----------



## SycamoreSage

sycamorebacker said:


> the roster still seems a little heavy.  are the girls allowed 15 scholarships?


Yes. The women have 15 scholarships. I have not tried to sort all this out but let's look at the destination of last year's team members:

As it stands right now, the following will return:
Travecia Franklin
Kalliste Haskins
Kasey Johnson
Marina Laramie
Racheal Mahan
Anna Munn
Natasha Zurek

The following will graduate:
Andrea Rademacher
Taylor Whitley

The following have indicated that they will transfer:
Makenzi Reasor
Jessica Valley

The following apparently is a scholastic casualty:
Jasmine Harris


----------



## BlueSycamore

SycamoreSage said:


> Yes. The women have 15 scholarships. I have not tried to sort all this out but let's look at the destination of last year's team members:
> 
> As it stands right now, the following will return:
> Travecia Franklin
> Kalliste Haskins
> Kasey Johnson
> Marina Laramie
> Racheal Mahan
> Anna Munn
> Natasha Zurek
> 
> The following will graduate:
> Andrea Rademacher
> Taylor Whitley
> 
> The following have indicated that they will transfer:
> Makenzi Reasor
> Jessica Valley
> 
> The following apparently is a scholastic casualty:
> Jasmine Harris



Math still doesn't work?  If 7 return + 10 new + 2 more elegible mid-year = ????????   Looks like Tom Crean math............


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Here is the article that explains everything.
http://tribstar.com/sports/x2002151...ansfers-including-experienced-D-I-point-guard


----------



## sycamorebacker

SycamoreFan317 said:


> Here is the article that explains everything.
> http://tribstar.com/sports/x2002151...ansfers-including-experienced-D-I-point-guard



That doesn't explain it.  7 returnees + 10 is 17, isn't it?


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Maybe the frosh will redshirt


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Either two people are coming as walk-ons or there is still more blood to be squeezed out of the turnip.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Jason Svoboda said:


> Either two people are coming as walk-ons or there is still more blood to be squeezed out of the turnip.



Is there a possibility of academic scholarships instead of athletic?


----------



## Crowe

2 of the transfers have to sit out next year. Do they still count against the 15 total scholarships? I would be surprised if Kalliste Haskins is back on scholarship next year. Based on her high school stats and the very little I saw her play last year she does not seem like a D1 player.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Crowe said:


> 2 of the transfers have to sit out next year. Do they still count against the 15 total scholarships? I would be surprised if Kalliste Haskins is back on scholarship next year. Based on her high school stats and the very little I saw her play last year she does not seem like a D1 player.



Yes, of course, the year you sit out counts if you are on scholarship.  I assume women's bball scholarships are still  head count (full ride only).


----------



## SycamoreFan317

According to her twitter Reasor is headed for Central Florida.


----------

